# Steam - Installiertes Spiel adden



## Deregond (1. Juni 2009)

Sorry falls ihr findet das passt nicht in diese Unterforum; hab aber kein passenderes gefunden und in anderen Foren bin ich nicht aktiv, also dachte ich mir schreib mal hier rein^^.

Ich habe vor einer Weile UT 3 gekauft und auch installiert, jedoch nicht über Steam.
Ist es jetzt möglich dass Verzeichnis iwie in den Steam Ordner zu packen; sodass Steam nicht versucht es herunterzuladen?


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Hmm.. ich glaub das war Steam -> User -> Games oder so... oder in Steam selbst "Spiel hinzufügen", ich glaub da war was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Hmm.. ich glaub das war Steam -> User -> Games oder so... oder in Steam selbst "Spiel hinzufügen", ich glaub da war was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da gibt's "Steam-fremdes Spiel hinzufügen", was ich ja nicht will, Stean supportet UT 3
oder Produkt-Key aktivieren, dann will es das Spiel runterladen : /.
Btw ich hab den Key schon unter Steam aktiviert und den Download jetzt aber gestoppt.


----------



## Alois5000 (2. Juni 2009)

Deregond schrieb:


> Da gibt's "Steam-fremdes Spiel hinzufügen", was ich ja nicht will, Stean supportet UT 3
> oder Produkt-Key aktivieren, dann will es das Spiel runterladen : /.
> Btw ich hab den Key schon unter Steam aktiviert und den Download jetzt aber gestoppt.



Hallo,

wenn du das Spiel aktiviert hast und es in Steam mit Steamfremdes Spiel hinzufügen tust, dann wird es nur die Updates vom Spiel installieren und nicht das ganze Spiel. So ist es mir mal zumindest mit ka nen Game gegangen das ich gespielt hatte und das dann als Demo oder free Weekend bei Steam zur Verfügung stand. Da du ja im Besitz eines gültigen Keys bist sollte das kein problem sein. Ich jedenfalls würde es so machen das ich ich das Spiel lösche würde und es dann direkt über Steam installieren. Ich glaube nicht das es funktionieren würde die Dateien einfach in den Steamo Ordner zu kopierne, da ja dann auch deine Registrieeinträge nicht mehr stimmen würden die bei der installation angelegt worden sind.

Gruß

Alois5000


----------

